# Love talk



## JamaicaWI (May 20, 2012)

What kind of talk should I be saying to my wife as we make love? 

I find it akward to say things to her as we are making out. 

What kind of words does a woman want to hear?

I find the usual 'I love you' a bit crass sometimes. At other times I want to talk real dirty but I don't know whether or not she appreciates it. She doesn't talk to me at all except when she is coming, then it is all groans and moans which I enjoy :BoomSmilie_anim:

Woman what are the best words to turn you on while making out?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

it really does depend on the woman but the filthier the better for me - i don't want to hear about love, I want to hear about how nice it tastes and how hot and wet and tight I am and how you want to stick your tongue up my **** as far as it will go, quite frankly

but it has to be natural for you - don't use words you wouldn't normally use, it just sounds odd


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Test things out and see how she responds.. then use the ones that work for her...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you tried asking her?


----------



## intrigid (May 21, 2012)

If you're being told what to say then it's automatically wrong.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

she probably wants to know how hot she is, how turned on you are, and how much you can't wait to do certain things to her. The more specific you can be, the better.

Depending on her personality she might want feedback - helpful suggestions (I want you to..) directives (I want to ...) or positive feedback (keep doing that!)

Test her boundaries. Say something really creative and nasty and see if she likes it or not. If you can't tell, ask later. _After _sexy time, not during.


----------



## JamaicaWI (May 20, 2012)

*Dean* said:


> I'm not so sure this works.
> It kind of takes the fun out of it and I believe that most ladies would hold back or
> not be completely open and honest, thinking the correct answer is romantic love making.
> 
> ...


You say try out a word or two. What words should I try saying?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

you can't ask us what words to use - what do you WANT to say?

just say it (to her, not to us ha ha)


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't want to talk love either. Thats more cuddle talk than sex talk.

Go with what Nader said. Tell her how hot she is, how great she feels, and go from there.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I personally don't wanna hear anything when we're making out. To me it would sound too cheesy like something out of those adult movies. I like it quiet with just the sound of our lips smacking and our breathing. That's enough to get me turned on.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I like when Hubs speaks Spanish to me in bed. He could be reading the grocery list and I wouldn't care.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I like when Hubs speaks Spanish to me in bed. He could be reading the grocery list and I wouldn't care.


lol spanish isn't too impressive to me... probably because i grew up around it.. but I love when my hubby speaks french! lol He seems to like when I talk in spanish... even if it's cussing him out.. :/


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

TG and Gaia, y'all are making me think of "Fish called Wanda". Perhaps your husbands should learn Russian as well.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> TG and Gaia, y'all are making me think of "Fish called Wanda". Perhaps your husbands should learn Russian as well.


lol:lol::lol::rofl::rofl:


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Best to have this conversation with your wife  cause you will get a myriad of responses here.

I hate dirty talk!! I feel like it's acting been having sex for 23 years hated it then still hate it now. If it was a random stranger maybe it would be okay, but with my wife we've done everything there is to do 10 times already. 

I don't think either one of us are doing something the other has seen many times before. I do like moans, the sounds of hard breathing, shadows, candles, and the like. Just the verbal I can do without.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Say what you are feeling in the moment. Some things that my H say to me when thought about later will educe a shiver of want through out my body. Why? Because I knew he was in the moment with me and that these are things only said to me brought on by being with me. 

My favorite is "I love the way your skin feels in my hands. So soft." In a husky tone that only comes out of his mouth in the moment. It does not have to be love talk or down right dirty talk it just has to be real. 

Just my opinion though.


----------



## mse12 (Feb 15, 2012)

I wish I could help...if our bed didn't squeak and hit the wall you wouldn't know we were alive much less having sex. The wife and I are silent during sex. Of course you get the occasional moan or panting but words are few and far between for us. Sometimes I think I would enjoy to be more vocal but for us it just works without talking. I think I may enjoy a woman talking during but that won't happen so I'll be fine without. 

-mse12


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with a lot of other people, just try it out. If you say something and she's not into it, I doubt she will hate you afterward or something like that. 
You could just start simple by telling her how good she looks or feels, then build up to how it makes you feel and if those things go okay, keep turning up the heat. Say whatever comes to you. No pun intended


----------

